# How DO I



## smokes205 (Nov 17, 2009)

Hi
Im new to Photo printing, how do I print for example a couple of passport size photos on 6x4 Glossy Paper. Also how could I print for example 4 different photos on the same size paper?

Im using Acdsee Pro v2.5 & cant see any settings to do this. I dont think my Printer can do it Epson CX3200, my old HP8150 used to be able to do it without problems but for some reason has developed a fault, out of paper & wont feed paper?

Any Help Appreciated

Regards


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

I don't know ACDC but if it supports layers, it is easy to do.

The process I use in Photoshop to do our passport photos is as follows. I should imagine you can 'translate' the work flow to ACDC....

1) open image
2) select and copy image
3) increase image CANVAS to a suitable size - say 6"x4"
4) paste image as new layer
5) move pasted layer around until it is in the correct position
then paste another copy of the image down as a new layer and do same...

When you have 4 images - print out...

Alternatively create a 4 image 'triptych' and paste down 4 copies of the passport image. You may have to look up 'triptych' in the help files to see how it is done...Or Goolge 'triptych'...


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Alternatively, if you have a Word-Processor, you can import the images into that, then move and/or resize the pics as you want them, although you might not be able to get them exactly positioned as you want (WP's usually work to 1-character' width). You can also set the paper size to 6"x4" or any size your printer can handle.

Not ideal, but it might get you out of a jam :wink:

Alternatively, you could use a Freeware DTP program, that would let you position the pics precisely where you want them.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

If I remember correctly ACDSee 2,5 was a very good (in its time) photo browser .. I have been using it ever since ACDSee32 .. However i do not remember what it allowed .. we have moved on a long way since then .. am still on ACDSee7 whilst I think it has gone on to ACDSee9 or more!

What you could do is try downloading & installing GIMP ( I believe its free for Windows as is for Linux.

You'll probably have more success with that than a very outdated old version of ACDsee.


----------



## smokes205 (Nov 17, 2009)

Thanks for all the help. 

I have got Adobe Photoshop Elements 2.0 & it looks as complicted as CS4, something I will have to learn. I still use Acdsee, basic as is but because the interface isnt as scary :grin:



Regards


----------



## nego-oh-oh (Jan 22, 2006)

try this: 

1.open MSPaint (START-> Programs->Accessories->Paint)

\	2.set final image size (the size you will print out)

by left clicking on IMAGE then,left click on Attributes.

choose the width and height (inch--cm--pixels & color or BW)

3.right click on the OK button

4.Next open the image you want in ACDC

5.position the the arrow over the area of the image you want to copy

6. press&hold and drag (you should see a white frame and the cursor
should change to a magnifying glass.

7. right click and then choose copy -> click copy

8. Go to the new image you made with paint

9. left click on on edit (on the tool bar)

10. left click on paste (from there you can move and resize
the image to any thing you wish) or add any number of
of copied images using steps 4-9.
11. Save the image then Print it.

KEEP IN MIND THAT THE IMAGES WILL ONLY END UP WITH 
A RESOLUTION OF 72 X 72 PIXELS PER INCH.

play with this a little bit !!!!!
if the image quality does not fit your needs then im afraid
you have break open the books and start learning about your
photo imaging program


----------

